# Camelbak bladder drying hanger



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

Here is a hanger that I made for drying my CamelBak reservior using a common plastic coathanger.

Cut the coathanger where shown. To bend, heat the indicated section over the stove burner. A plumber's soldering torch works better if you have one. Apply pressure as you heat, and it will start to bend. When you get it bent to the proper angle, hold it under running water and the coathanger will stiffen in the new shape.

It also strong enough to hang up your wheel while inflating a tubeless tire (It is hard to get the bead to seat while the tread is sitting on the ground).


----------



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

Cool invention. I just hang mine over the clothes line leaving the tube connected and blow all of the water out of the tube.


----------



## marc1978 (Oct 24, 2012)

I like this hanger idea a lot!

It can be hard to get the drinking tube clean and dry and if it's not going to be used for a few days so I coil it up and keep it in the freezer!

It's an effective way of stopping mould/bacteria and keeps it fresh. Just have to run some water through it to start with if its gotten a bit stiff.


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

You know, it's strange, but I have never had any trouble with the tube getting mildewy. I just detatch it, hold the end up high and suck the water out. I rinse the mouthpiece in fresh water once in a while. I usually add a few sprinkles of salt to the water for sodium. Not enough to taste tho. I doubt it is enough to deter mildew. 

Good idea tho -- I have seen several posts about freezing the whole bladder or pack, but never thought to do just the tube. We had just the refrigerator freezer. Wife brought a proper freezer, but it filled up quickly.

BTW, another thing I discovered -- it got to be difficult to insert the tube into the bladder. Wet the end and it slides right in.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

This invention should be on Ripleys believe it or not.....
''Believe it.....or not.......


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

I hope the OP got a patent application on that.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

AZ.MTNS said:


> I hope the OP got a patent application on that.


Sorry OP, ive just sent in your diagram to have a patent put on your idea, im going to call it the ''Camel Humper''..
Ive already made about 25 here and im already selling them over the net, in fact ive just had my first 17 orders, they are selling like hot cakes :thumbsup:


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

> im going to call it the ''Camel Humper''..


:thumbsup:


----------



## mtb-r (Nov 23, 2012)

Always wondered why they just didn't ad a loop for a hook.. I guess necessity is the mother of invention


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

Just found this Plastic Hanger CamelBak Dryer. A pain to fabricate but good for bladders that don't have the plastic arms to hold it open I guess.

But the clothespin to hold the bite valve open-- GREAT idea. I tried it and it works.


----------



## Piratefly (Oct 26, 2012)

I've always hung mine over the shower rod, tucking the tube into the bladder to air it out. I've never had any issues with mold or funky taste.


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

Climate & humidity has a lot to do with it. Mold grows much better in the subtropics than it does in the desert.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Also sugar. Adding sugar and not cleaning it out properly is a recipe for disaster. I like this idea a lot. Using it tomorrow!


----------

